# Easy enable/disable microphone?



## hellrazor (Sep 22, 2011)

My bro just got a microphone and I was wondering if there's an *easy* way to enable or disable it. I know you can right click on the volume icon, click on select recording devices then select the microphone, then click properties, then click on levels, and mute it - but that's just way too many steps, I'm looking for a more obvious and much easier way to do it.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 22, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> My bro just got a microphone and I was wondering if there's an *easy* way to enable or disable it. I know you can right click on the volume icon, click on select recording devices then select the microphone, then click properties, then click on levels, and mute it - but that's just way too many steps, I'm looking for a more obvious and much easier way to do it.



Hmmm... wonder if windows has a keyboard shortcut to do that, will research and get back.

There are quite a few keyboards out there that have volume control and mute right at your fingertips.

Edit:  check this out "NirCmd" - look at the link for available arguments, there should be one for mic volume

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...-hotkey-to-mute-the-system-volume-in-windows/

Edit2: it's "changesysvolume" - use "microphone" as the second argument - look it up on the NirCmd refernce page.

Edit3: Lookie here, 1st answer has a .bat way to do it.  http://superuser.com/questions/55598/super-key-to-pause-mute-mic-and-mute-speakers-in-windows


----------

